# Hand woodworking tools in Hungary



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone know where I might find woodworking tools in Hungary.

I've come across a few websites but if there is anyone from there who might already know the best 'secret' places, please let me know. I am here for a week.

I am especially interested in a 1 1/2" timber framing chisel but if there are some good places to pick up some Narex chisels, this would be good too.

Steve


----------



## PaulSellers (May 13, 2011)

Sorry, Steve. Bit late replying; then I saw that you were in NZ, which makes it harder. I think that Veritas in Canada just had some new chisels made to their specs by Narex for a North American market that are very nice.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Paul! I did find a source for the German Two cherries chisels at the Bauhaus at a very good price. I also found a source selling the Narex chisels in downtown Budapest at Pilano tools (ridiculously inexpensive) but did not have time to visit. However, none had timber framing chisels.

No worries, I am now in Canada for the next month, very close to Lee Valley and will pick one up there.

My timber framing course starts Aug 15 and runs until the 26th. I'll be attending the Heartwood School in Massachusetts.

I did find out that timber framing in Hungarian is "gerendehaz epitkezes" and with this my searches are much better - maybe next time.

Some nice examples of timber and timber framed houses at both these websites:
http://www.gerendahaz.hu
http://www.gerendahaz.com


----------

